# If I ever got a 5 gallon divided tank....



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is how i would like to have it 

Alright, so atm I have a 10g community with Berry, a 3 gallon tank for Lavian,
and a small 1.5g hex for the new guy. Well, in my room I found a 15 dollar walmart gift card, so this is the plan.

For Christmas, if I can get a gift card to walmart for at least 15 dollars, I may get the 5g tank kit for 30 dollars. Then have my two boys who are in the 2 individual tanks share the 5 gallon divided, and then sell the 2 tanks on craigslist or whatever. This would make it easier for me, as then I wouldn't have to do constant 100% water changes, but only weekly partial changes.

Anyway, so if this does happen, in which it may not, this is how I want it to look  lol
Like it?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's really cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice! But could you trade the $15 walmart card for cash? Then maybe a petsmart $15 card? Just saying you could get the $30 10 gallon tank and hood combo at petsmart


----------



## sadie123 (Jan 1, 2011)

First off is my CT Male, Urkle. Him and my other betta I had been under fed.  Horrible betta owner I am. After buying Attison's, Omega One, and frozen blood worms and slowly increasing the amount I expected him to put on some weight by now. He was moved to my split, planted, heated, cycled/filter 10 gallon with my other male CT when I started all of this new regimen. He is much more active and being his hilarious self.
However, it'll be a month tomorrow that I had started new food. I expected him to start putting weight on. I haven't noticed any. His spine is very prominent still. I thought, despite not getting bloated or having white poo, internal parasites. I bought Jungle's medicated anti-parasitic food. He will not eat it no matter how hard I try. He spits it right out. I tried chopping it in half and soaking it in garlic. 
Now my other CT male is in the other side of the tank. I've noticed he is getting bloated very easy, despite soaking, fasting, etc. I can not see color of stool as I've not see him poo and I have gravel. 
Should I treat both for possible internal parasites? (Treat the whole tank?) Since my bettas hate that medicated food?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

sadie123 said:


> First off is my CT Male, Urkle. Him and my other betta I had been under fed.  Horrible betta owner I am. After buying Attison's, Omega One, and frozen blood worms and slowly increasing the amount I expected him to put on some weight by now. He was moved to my split, planted, heated, cycled/filter 10 gallon with my other male CT when I started all of this new regimen. He is much more active and being his hilarious self.
> However, it'll be a month tomorrow that I had started new food. I expected him to start putting weight on. I haven't noticed any. His spine is very prominent still. I thought, despite not getting bloated or having white poo, internal parasites. I bought Jungle's medicated anti-parasitic food. He will not eat it no matter how hard I try. He spits it right out. I tried chopping it in half and soaking it in garlic.
> Now my other CT male is in the other side of the tank. I've noticed he is getting bloated very easy, despite soaking, fasting, etc. I can not see color of stool as I've not see him poo and I have gravel.
> Should I treat both for possible internal parasites? (Treat the whole tank?) Since my bettas hate that medicated food?


You should post this in Betta Fish Emergencies.
----------------

Nice tank! It almost looks my divide ten gallon. XD


----------

